# Ben's N Scale Layout



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

So, here it is, the table is up in my basement and I have the starts of my layout. Not very much, a simple squareish oval and 4 locomotives, one of which does not work to well and only four pieces of rolling stock. I will try to build it up, but right now does not look promising. On a 4x8 table




























sorry for the crappy pics, bad lighting and bad phone camera


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice start, more than I have


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha, thanks Fasha. I hope to be able to add to it soon


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Progress, looking good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you think about a 2" piece of foam board over the top before you get too far along?
You can carve out different features to the layout then, if you want.

What is that 5/8" thick plywood?
Do you have that sitting on top of a utility table?
Are you sure it is strong enough?

You might want to frame it out with 2x4's or something. ( some will say 2x4's are over kill)
And add wheels to it? That way you can easily pull it out from the wall when you need to.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

big ed said:


> Did you think about a 2" piece of foam board over the top before you get too far along?
> You can carve out different features to the layout then, if you want.
> 
> What is that 5/8" thick plywood?
> ...


Yes I think it is 5/8" inch, and no it's not on a utility table, I bought the legs and it is strong enough, I might add some bracing.

Thanks for the advice :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

I used 5/8 cut to a 54 inch length. I put 2x4's across the width on each end and used 2x2's for legs. Then braced it with 3 inch flat boards between the legs (long ways) on each side. Over kill maybe but I had the mats so I used them.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks good. Having fun is the main thing, that is what hobby's are for. Don


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Deano715 said:


> I used 5/8 cut to a 54 inch length. I put 2x4's across the width on each end and used 2x2's for legs. Then braced it with 3 inch flat boards between the legs (long ways) on each side. Over kill maybe but I had the mats so I used them.


Yeah I think I'll have to brace it, it is sagging ever so slightly



Don Trinko said:


> Looks good. Having fun is the main thing, that is what hobby's are for. Don


It's a major work in progress. :laugh:


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely glue at least a 1 inch sheet of foam on top the plywood before you start building. And buy an extra sheet to cut up for mountains and such. Easy to work with and lightweight.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Good start. You might try an idea from the late master track planner, John Armstrong. He cut one short end of the 4x8 plywood to a pair of 45 degree angles forming a point. this point was then pushed into the corner and the layout stuck out at 45 degrees into the room. this gave better access to both long sides of the layout without moving it. His next step was a double sided backdrop down the center of the 4x8. This created two separate scenes, each 2'x8'. Armstrong's book "Track planning for realistic operation", has diagrams of this idea.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like our friend hasn't been on for some time.


----------

